# Auditing



## Gemini18 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello -

To my fellow auditors -- how do you come up with your reports of your findings?  I am working with an excel spreadsheet that was started by the last auditor that I replaced.  I would like to come up with something totally different. This spreadsheet is so tedious and it would take a while to redo.  I would like to see one if anyone can email me one.  The charts I am auditing are not online, I have the actually records -- yes, they have not caught up with modern technology here. LOL

Thanks so much in advance.

Karen
kasaja1@aol.com


----------



## fredabrinson (Oct 17, 2009)

*Audit report*

I think it would depend on what you are auditing.  I use an excel spreadhseet to keep track of each account finding, but that is not necessarily submitted at the conclusion of the project.  Sometimes, I use that information to formulate and calculate the overall findings.  I always submit a Final Audit Report which includes the audit dates, date the report is submitted, the scope, purpose, objectives, summary of findings and summary of recommendations.  Following that is detailed observation information of each topic audited, the findings and recommendations for that category, all of which will tie back to the initial page on the audit report.

Depending on who is receiving the final report determines if the excel sheet is included as part of the final audit report.

Hope this helps!


----------

